# My baby girl Betty



## Kerryann (Jan 26, 2012)

I will add more but I just found this forum and I take a lot of pictures of the chica.






She's climbing her mama












http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=26196ccc.mp4


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 26, 2012)

cute....


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2012)

Super cute! Love that 4th picture! "Ta-da!"


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## FinnTort (Jan 30, 2012)

Betty would look even more cute with a short, trimmed beak


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 30, 2012)

She is gorgeous  

I agree that her beak needs some attention soon. It is rather overgrown.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes The Beak Looks Like it Needs a trimming.


----------



## laramie (Jan 30, 2012)

What a cutie pie


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 30, 2012)

FinnTort said:


> Betty would look even more cute with a short, trimmed beak



I just took her to the vet and he said her beak was a good length. I saw him January 9th. How often do I need to take her for trimming it?



laramie said:


> What a cutie pie



You have the same dog combo as me. I have a chocolate lab and a mini schnauzer.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 30, 2012)

you named her well, she is a betty. 'lol' i love her eyes.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 30, 2012)

I filed her beak a little bit tonight. The vet said I could do that. She is pretty hateful with me now


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 1, 2012)

new pics from yesterday


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2012)

videos from last night. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=948ad9d9.mp4
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=5166ff47.mp4
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=07cac096.mp4
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=068ea1e0.mp4

Also a picture of the family room tortoise proofed.
I use the pillows and throws as barriers


----------



## Laurie (Feb 2, 2012)

Very Cute KerryAnn


----------



## bubbles01 (Feb 2, 2012)

Loving the tortoise proofing - hey girl? Is your TV big enough??? OMG!!! I have a projector screen that big in my bar that seats 200 people!!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2012)

My husband built the theater room. He did almost everything himself and got everything at woot.com. We were going to just paint the wall with the projector paint but he found the retractable screen for cheap.  Two of his friends have theater rooms so he had to make sure his screen was bigger.. men.. and their toys 
Betty was so funny last night. She has gotten into this thing where she likes to climb all over me when she's out. I was down on the floor with her and she kept climbing on my feet and biting my toes. I had to show real restraint not to kick her off because her little bites tickled more than hurt.


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww cute tort!! I usually tort proof with rolls of x-mas wrapping paper lol.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 6, 2012)

Turtle soup


----------



## FinnTort (Feb 8, 2012)

Does your vet have a lot of experience with tortoises? Because my vet I go to, would've trimmed the beak down a lot more.

It looks better now, but you should try to trim the "sides" a little more. You should google some wild Russians' photos, they do not have long beaks.

Anyway, Betty's colours are beautiful! Bright yellow


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 8, 2012)

The vet owns a sulcata. I have been filing her beak slowly. She is pretty hateful about it so I do it in small quantities. She has been chewing her cuttle bone more too, so I think that is helping.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 8, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 8, 2012)

Great job on the beak trim! Nice looking RT!


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 8, 2012)

Very cute !! I love the turtle soup picture lol


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 14, 2012)

Climbing the mama during exercise time. 





Whachu lookin at willis???




I am escaping since you wont come play with me....


----------



## Sky2Mina (Feb 14, 2012)

Betty is ADORABLE.

But what's up with all the torty owners calling their tortoise Betty? (I've seen a few torts called Betty) My name is Betty... should I take it as an compliment?

Ok, I'll take it as an compliment!  If it wasn't my name, I'd probably call my torty Betty as well... there's something that fits... Betty... slow and gentle (and pretty cute!)


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 15, 2012)

Sky2Mina said:


> Betty is ADORABLE.
> 
> But what's up with all the torty owners calling their tortoise Betty? (I've seen a few torts called Betty) My name is Betty... should I take it as an compliment?
> 
> Ok, I'll take it as an compliment!  If it wasn't my name, I'd probably call my torty Betty as well... there's something that fits... Betty... slow and gentle (and pretty cute!)



She came with the name betty. I think it was betty poop. It is such a cute name. I am one of those people who have like four pet names for my animals besides their name. I also call her chica, chica face, crazy face, and boo torty


----------



## Zamric (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice lookin Russian.... now if he had a Leopard friend...


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes.......... I like it


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 16, 2012)

I call this clip when good tortoises go bad
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=67de79bb.mp4












I can't contain the cuteness!!!


----------



## ada caro (Feb 16, 2012)

She is beautiful,


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 19, 2012)

Ever had a tortoise climb up your pant leg




and she climbed up my shirt




She was hell bent on scratching me




The perimeter


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 26, 2012)

My hubby took these today


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 26, 2012)

Aww cute. I think she enjoys her toy.. and she's almost outgrown her hide


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 27, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Aww cute. I think she enjoys her toy.. and she's almost outgrown her hide



She moves that kong around a lot. I got it because she messed a lot with the dogs kong when she was out during her exercise adventures. She is getting a new hide that is going to increase her space in her cage and also give her some new adventures. I am also growing some dandelion in a small pot to give her some decoration


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a video of the popcorn bandit, pre-theft
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v485/kerryannjeep/Kerry Droid/?action=view&current=bd0b0948.mp4


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 3, 2012)

Betty vs the tomato
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...y Droid/?action=view&current=ae07aaac.mp4[hr]
More of betty vs the tomato
















Do they have an inner eyelid


----------

